# eiku, ei kun



## Gavril

What does _eiku_ / _ei kun_ normally mean?

K


----------



## sakvaka

It can signify two things.

_Ja sitten ei kun mereen._ And then just to the sea!*
_Taitaa olla kissa... ei kun koira! _It may be a cat... no, a dog!

_Eiku_ is colloquial. You may also see the form _eikun_, especially with the second meaning. I'm not sure which is more correct...

__
* this is probably a bad translation, but I hope it conveys my point. Something between "nothing else but", "it's the time for going" and "simply".


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> It can signify two things.
> 
> _Ja sitten ei kun mereen._ And then just to the sea!*
> _Taitaa olla kissa... ei kun koira! _It may be a cat... no, a dog!
> 
> _Eiku_ is colloquial. You may also see the form _eikun_, especially with the second meaning. I'm not sure which is more correct...
> 
> __
> * this is probably a bad translation, but I hope it conveys my point. Something between "nothing else but", "it's the time for going" and "simply".



In this case, you could say, "And then, to the sea!" and the meaning would be clear.

Sanotaanko "ei kun mereen" meren lähellä oltaessa (esm. rannalla), tai meri-/rantalomalle lähtemäisillään?

K


----------



## Finland

Hello!



Gavril said:


> Sanotaanko "ei kun mereen" meren lähellä oltaessa (esm. rannalla), tai meri-/rantalomalle lähtemäisillään?


 
Mostly you'd say it when you are on the beach already. This expression is very often used with "ja". For example, when the dinner table is set, one could say: "Ja (sitten) ei kun syömään!", meaning, "ok, now we can go ahead and eat".

HTH
S


----------

